# Best 30 - 40 ft monohulls for gunkholing?



## Zack (12 mo ago)

Well, the title says it all. I am not sure if gunkholing is the right term here though; let's say for enjoying every bit of the Bahamas and such shallow waters.

By the way, hi, good to be here.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Budget? Tartan 37 or Bristol 35.5 come to mind, but might be older designs than you like.


----------



## Zack (12 mo ago)

paulk said:


> Budget? Tartan 37 or Bristol 35.5 come to mind, but might be older designs than you like.


They are both keel boats with centerboards, right?


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a 1990 Clearwater 35, Swing keel sloop. It draws 1'10" with the keel and the rudder kicked up. There are two for sale on Yachtworld. Which is amazing as there were only 7 made!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

If your thinking of the Bahamas in a general cruising sense then it's pretty fine anywhere with a 6 foot draft like my Beneteau 39 footer. 

But if you're talking about really shallow, 1 foot deep, up some Andros backwater then a swing keel or centreboard would be good. 
If you've a good meaty budget an aluminium Ovni 39 or any of the French built Alubot boats will be perfect. 

Smaller budget, us brands others can help you 😊


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Catamaran, or Seaward 32. for the REALLY shallow. Neither are likely in same budget range of course.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Frankly.... I like the idea of water min 6' - 8' deep where I would anchor the boat... shallower feels weird to me. My draft requires move than 6'-3" and so I don't venture shallower than 8'... If you want to explore shallow water... use your dink!


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

If you're into older, oddball boats, there's Alan Vaitses' take on L. Francis Herreshoff's Meadowlark.

37' LOA, 20" draft, and leeboards.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Bristol 35.5 is a good choice imo. My sabre 34 draws 3'11" board up. My old 29.9 Bristol drew even less. Budget? 
Something like a Gemini Catamaran ?


----------



## Zack (12 mo ago)

jdege said:


> If you're into older, oddball boats, there's Alan Vaitses' take on L. Francis Herreshoff's Meadowlark.
> 
> 37' LOA, 20" draft, and leeboards.


This one is wooden, right?


----------



## jdege (Sep 19, 2020)

Zack said:


> This one is wooden, right?


Herreshoff's originals were 33' and wood. Vaitses' redesign was 37' and fiberglass.


----------



## Zack (12 mo ago)

jdege said:


> Herreshoff's originals were 33' and wood. Vaitses' redesign was 37' and fiberglass.


Fiberglass ones are nice.


----------



## Zack (12 mo ago)

In that length range, Beneteau has a few lifting and swing keel options, I believe. Jeanneau has swing keel options as well.

Also, IP349 and shoal draft Seacraft 31 are at 4' 00" draft, say their specs - still, way deeper than many options listed on this post.


----------



## Zack (12 mo ago)

Despite being 2ft out of the specs, I think I have to list the Southerly 42 here as well.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Seaward 32rk, 1.67 ft draft board up, what did I win?
SailboatData.com - SEAWARD 32RK Sailboat


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My own C&C 32 comes in a keel/centerboard version, that is 7'/4' great sailing, terrible to cruise on long term (head is tiny). I still like it, and would consider it.


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Seems simple and probably goes without saying, but the key to the CB designs is remembering to wind the board up when going shallow if you had it down while out. Don't ask me how I know.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

I might suggest the Holby Clearwater 35', it has a swing keel that pivots up completely to a draft of 1' 10". There are two for sale on Yachtworld and mine is for sale in Oriental, NC on TownDock


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry, forgot I already posted about this, just getting old(er)!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

How about some pics of your shallow draft boats anchored in 4 foot depths...


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

There are some real boat experts here, but as a former first-time boat buyer my advice is this: identify your budget, your absolute deal killers, and then just hunt down the best maintained boat your can find that you can afford.

I'm not sure you want a centerboard to be one of your deal killers. Lots of shoal keel/sub 6' keel boats out there to add to your list. There's plenty of skinny water in the Chesapeake, but I don't find my 4'10'' draft very limiting for anchoring out in smaller coves. Seems like the Bahamas is similar.

Good luck in your boat search. Wish I was in the Bahamas right now instead of waiting for the next snowstorm to sweep off the boat.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

emcentar said:


> There are some real boat experts here, but as a former first-time boat buyer my advice is this: identify your budget, your absolute deal killers, and then just hunt down the best maintained boat your can find that you can afford.
> 
> I'm not sure you want a centerboard to be one of your deal killers. Lots of shoal keel/sub 6' keel boats out there to add to your list. There's plenty of skinny water in the Chesapeake, but I don't find my 4'10'' draft very limiting for anchoring out in smaller coves. Seems like the Bahamas is similar.
> 
> Good luck in your boat search. Wish I was in the Bahamas right now instead of waiting for the next snowstorm to sweep off the boat.


You hit the nail on the head... there are simply not that many thin water anchorages to make extreme shallow draft your purchase criteria.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Here in Eastern NC, the only tides are wind tides. The nominal depth at the dock at our house is around 3' 6", but that can vary a couple of feet either way depending on the wind direction (not counting hurricanes). So having a shoal draft boat has allowed me to keep the boat at my house, at my dock, and make it usable except for a few days over a 10 year period. Needless to say the savings, not having to pay for a slip, has provided for a reasonable maintenance fund.










There are many similar (what they call deep water) docks at homes in the multitude of creeks in this area. I won't argue the fact that the shoal draft is not absolutely necessary, but it has proven to be very convenient where ever we have travelled. We kept the boat in the Sassafras, off the Chesapeake, before we moved down here and there was the time we spent in a few feet of water at the islands off of Aberdeen, MD watching the fireworks with a bunch of power boaters, which include our son and family. The reaction was indescribable when our 35' sailboat pulled up along side their boat.

When the keel goes down, to almost 6', she sails and points very well (disclaimer: I am not a serious racer), so I don't feel we have compromised (every boat is a compromise) that much (maybe a large open salon). 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Captain Ron has definitely nailed the one case where a centerboard should be a deal-killer, I would give up a lot to have my sailboat tied up in my own yard. Nice boat too!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

She is up for sale, see the classifieds.


----------

